# UFC 75 Banner



## TICL (Apr 22, 2007)

Anyone wanna make me a banner with Dan and rampage with them up to eachother with theyre fist up and Mirko in the back ground? and it say TICL somewhere?


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

You must be a paid member to have an image in your signature. Plus usually the person requesting should have more than 30 posts. LOL! You did join in April aswell, and we are now in July. That's 30 posts after 3 months of being a member.


----------



## TICL (Apr 22, 2007)

make me one anyway I wanna see it.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Bro...if you're not a paid member, there's no reason to have a signature image.

Good luck getting this request filled.


----------

